# HauntX is Up For Grabs



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Well that bites. I hope someone buys it. It figures we finally get a west coast show and poof - it's gone.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

They are selling because I said I wanted to go next year!


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes Jack, it is all your fault.


----------

